# AppleTV + TunerTV + USB !??



## Goli (13 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous les connaisseurs !
Voilà, je voudrais avant de passer à la caisse, me renseigner sur  deux points, essentiels :
- Peut-on utiliser un Tuner TV via usb sur AppleTV? Son logiciel est-il installable sur la "chose"!!!!? Avec enregistrement direct des programmes télé sur le DD ?
- Peut-on transférer les fichiers audio/vidéo via port usb sur le dd de AppleTV ?
Merci d'avance pour vos lumières !


----------



## Galphanet (13 Août 2007)

Salut,
Par défaut non, mais en le bidouillant oui


----------



## Goli (13 Août 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> Salut,
> Par d&#233;faut non, mais en le bidouillant oui


salut Galphanet
le bidouillage pour y installer le Tuner TV, genre elgato, est-il &#224; port&#233; du premier venu comme moi????
un topo mode d'emploi qq. part ? 
j'ai eu la r&#233;ponse (wikipedia AppleTV) dans un de tes postes, merci


----------

